# How come old photographs are black and white?



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2012)

Ένα θεϊκό Calvin and Hobbes από τα παλιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2012)

Δύσκολα μας βάζεις, καλοκαιριάτικα, panadeli. :)


----------

